# 4 world championships in 2009?



## kayaksurf (Jan 26, 2006)

Check it out!
VALERIE BERTRAND / She was in FOUR world championships last year!
:: VALERIE BERTRAND :: 

NEXT INTERVIEW
Rui Calado introduces us the new Watertech waveskis and the the new W-Team

INFO
ALL the NEWS!
:: KAYAKSURF NEWS ::

INFO
NEW REPORTS ONLINE: South Africa, Australia, Brazil, etc
REPORTAGENS 

Keep surfing!
luis pedro abreu
www.kayaksurf.net


----------

